# Kiev of some sort. Not 56k friendly.



## McQueen278 (Jul 19, 2008)

My latest acquisition is a Kiev.  I know only what some googling has taught me about these cameras, which is not much.  I was hoping someone could help me to identify it a little bit better.  I think it is a Kiev 4A, but I could easily be wrong. Here are some pictures.  Any help would be greatly appreciated, and if any one else has one post up some pictures!  






















































I forgot to mention, it works flawlessly!


----------



## compur (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice camera.  

See:
http://www.commiecameras.com/sov/35mmrangefindercameras/cameras/kiev/index.htm


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 20, 2008)

Beauty! A Contax II in disguise, the Kiev is a good workhorse and their lenses aren't bad either. Congrats and post some pics take with it.


----------



## McQueen278 (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh I will!  This baby has about half a roll polished off right now and as long as it is the pictures come out on this roll, it will be going to the Michigan Beer Fest with me on Saturday.  I have to say, I really like rangefinders!


----------



## McQueen278 (Jul 21, 2008)

As promised, here are the pics from the first roll of Kodak B&W 400.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=131503


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 21, 2008)

Is that a bloodstain in picture #8 on the left side of the camera body?


----------



## McQueen278 (Jul 21, 2008)

Easy_Target said:


> Is that a bloodstain in picture #8 on the left side of the camera body?


NO NO NO!!!  haha, it's glue from the leatherette that the camera is covered in.  It's just not exactly well made.  Still takes great pictures though!


----------

